# Separated at birth



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

You know the drill - which two (or more) cars can look similar (or nearly identical!)

I'll start the ball rolling. Pointed out what I thought was an unusual colour Yaris to my wife only to find that when I got closer it was a new BMW 1 series. 

Honest! - squint and you might see what I mean.


















Any others?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Saw a one series yesterday and its got more lines on it than I did at school!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> Saw a one series yesterday and its got more lines on it than I did at school!


I take it you've kicked the habit now?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > Saw a one series yesterday and its got more lines on it than I did at school!
> ...


Prescription only these days.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can I offer a couple for consideration?

350Z Vs TTC

 :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Can I offer a couple for consideration?
> 
> 350Z Vs TTC
> 
> :wink:


S4 and bog standard A4 with Ebay Silver mirrors


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> S4 and bog standard A4 with Ebay Silver mirrors


Visually nothing*! 

*Except the bigger wheels, grey door trims, front grills, S4 badges, rear valance, lowered stance and the grin on the drivers face!! :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

BMW MCoupe and Reliant Scimitar.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/350z.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/Ka.bmp


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

:lol:

All good, particularly the one above!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 17&start=0


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

and


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

oh, and of course...










and


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

how about:










and -










:wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

How did you find that?

Hmmn, Google search. Type in 'turd in a box'.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

This 'novelty' site:

http://www.anntec.com

Hillarious. Bit like the new Audi grills.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> This 'novelty' site:
> 
> http://www.anntec.com
> 
> Hillarious. Bit like the new Audi grills.


Which is *THE* biggest reason I want the current shape S4, and don't fancy the new one (if it exists...)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > This 'novelty' site:
> ...


Then be patient and wait for shipments of new model to begin in earnest 'cos there are sure to be some unregistered old models kicking around on deep discounts.

The only concern might be that the reported improved dynamics of the facelift version. It's a paradox that, according to one of this months mags (Car?) for a few years, (paraphrased) Audi has had a model range that looks great but has not offered the driving experience of it's competitors (re BMW), whereas now the cars are far better to drive but look worse.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I'm about to sign on the line for an unregistered "old" model at a significant discount (greater than fleet). As far as I can tell, there are very few unregistered ones in the system, and all are allocated to dealers, which limits the ability to play 1 dealer off against another... (as they presumably have to trade other stock to get it...)

The fact that Audi are NOT launching a new model S4 for Jan deliveries is another issue...

I'm thinking I'm getting good value for money (its a lot of car) and am currently trying to swing a good finance deal out of them too, meaning I don't believe I'm paying over the odds for what is essentially an "end of line" car...

Its barely more than a similarly specced 14 month old (July 03 plate) car on a dealer forecourt (which they won't budge on price)...

Fingers crossed, I'll have it before the end of next week


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Good Px on the Z? Or private sale?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

You don't want to buy a new Audi Edsel, do you? :wink: [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PaulS said:


> You don't want to buy a new Audi Edsel, do you? :wink: [smiley=toilet.gif]


Best not post a look alike for the Edsel....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Good Px on the Z? Or private sale?


Ummm... p/ex and not a bad one considering the mileage and the fact that its Japanese 

Nah, I lost more on it than I'd hoped to, but then I never intended to sell at 10 months. After 1 month I could have turned a profit, after 2 months broken even... and for the next 6 months, not lose any more! But if you have to sell, you have to sell, and take the consequences...

Total cost to change ain't bad...


----------

